# Anyone know of any shows comming up in PA?



## dave77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wondering?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Shows*

Not until late summer and fall:

White Rose Pigeon Association: http://www.whiterosepigeon.com

Reading Pigeon Association http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/

Also Eastern Hungarian Club has two all breed shows
Master Breeders Club has a show


----------

